

Tenacious - b_emery
http://steveblank.com/2012/07/19/tenacious/

======
b_emery
>Trying to remember my reality distortion field skills from my entrepreneurial
days I convinced her to let us on.

I'd really like to know how he did that. Inspiring post (that I needed today!)

~~~
debacle
Watching a trained businessman pull a Tommy Boy on a receptionist is a really
awe inspiring thing.

